# One more time



## Jimmy_Huh (Apr 2, 2009)

I got out again yesterday for an hour or so on the hard outgoing tide. With the afternoon storm coming my way, I hit the spot and started chucking my skitterwalk.

I only got one strike today, but well worth the trip.











She looked to be around 36 inches.

She jumped a dozen times..

I even tried to shoot a little video, which is not easy to do by yourself.

Here it is 

She was released and swam away to fight another day.

Jimmy


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow, that lure looks awfully close to your toe....lol


Nice snook!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Wow, that lure looks awfully close to your toe....lol
> 
> 
> Nice snook!


i was thinking the same thing ;D nice snook man


----------



## Jimmy_Huh (Apr 2, 2009)

i didn't even notice.. fortunately it was in the little grove for the water run out.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice snook and cool video.   

Next time though, you may want to edit out the view of the "junk" region, we definitely don't need to see that. ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

You look pretty busy in that video. It would be cool to have a "helmet cam" to shoot hands free.

Once again, nice fish.


----------



## Jimmy_Huh (Apr 2, 2009)

> You look pretty busy in that video. It would be cool to have a "helmet cam" to shoot hands free.
> 
> Once again, nice fish.



I have been thinking about a helmet/hat cam.. I am also thinking of mounting my camera on my Gheenoe...

Will work on it and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > You look pretty busy in that video. It would be cool to have a "helmet cam" to shoot hands free.
> >
> > Once again, nice fish.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you guys have been around here long enough, but ABS Sam did some helmet cam vids a couple years ago. This would have been when he was still Gheenoe'r. As I recall they were pretty cool, but the quality wasn't so good. Maybe the cam's are better now that the technology has matured some.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That sure is a nice snook.  I can certainly relate to the challenges of video-ing solo. :-[ A simple piece of PVC pipe with an end cap and bolt threaded to fit your camera makes it a lot easier. Just drop it in a rod holder and hit record.


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

I know those condo's in the video! Don't worry I wont tell nobody. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## MR_TILES (Jun 13, 2009)

AWSOME FISH. Keep it up. ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I looked at the snook and you foot and guessed 35"  I wasn't too far off. ;D


----------

